# 1939 liberty new world



## beatcad (Dec 26, 2016)

heres a 1939 liberty badged new world i bought 2 or 3 years ago. i dont remember, but i believe i bought it off a member here.
the fenders, chaingaurd, and pedals are long gone. 
it was orig a 2spd w/ ND front & rear wheels. i wanted single speed freewheel high flange hubs. soon after i got it i found a guy parting out a 1941 new world and bought the wheels. i'm still looking for a front hub.



 
i'm still gathering parts for it, and it may be awhile before i finish it,but i wanted to get a pic before it was to far from what i started with. it's to incomplete for a restoration. that's fine w/ me. i customize everything i get my hands on.
last week i found a partial '66 varsity on local CL for only $20. heck, the saddle was worth more than that. i bought it cause i wanted the stem and saddle. but i changed my mind on the stem.


 
i found some steel rando bars on ebay last week and they should be here later today.
alum ones can be found all day long, but chrome ones are not as easy to find.
those brakes are mafac racers i've been saving for years for a special project. the brakes work fine, but the orig hangers wouldnt, so  dug through my parts bins and founs a pair of dia-comp hangers that will work.
i'll let y'all know how it comes together.


----------



## beatcad (Dec 27, 2016)

that bar showed last night and its prefect. 
i've been searching for weeks for cool old road bike brake levers for weeks, but no luck. last night i was digging in one of my parts bins for something else and found these dia-comp levers i saved off something years ago. i took the safety/upper levers off 'em long ago, but was smart enough to keep the bolt.
i kinda wish i did a step by step, but i assume this has been done a million times. 
i always do dumb stuff like this that nobody will ever notice, but that's the point, right?
anyhow, what to do w/ that extra 3/8" that sticks out that the 2nd lever attaches to? cut it off!
i have a lathe, so i cut it down that way. i'm sure it could be done w/ a dremel or hacksaw. whatever you got as long as your slow & careful.
than drilled out the bolt hole w/ the propper bit. i had to look that up online 'cause my tap drill chart is SAE. than luckily i had the correct metric tap(most of my stuff is SAE). than i half ass buffed & polished the parts before i reassembled 'em.
it took a little over an hour to do both and that includes beer & cig breaks.
only took one pic. kinda before & after. really just after i finished the 1st and a comparison w/ the other.


----------



## beatcad (Dec 27, 2016)

levers & bar.
i'll have to adjust and move things around but i'll set it up so i can ride "on the hoods"..but hoodless 
this may be silly, but it dawned on me today. when i said rando bars i of course didnt mean it as short for random...that is what the kids say these days. it of course was short for randonneur.  yes i was being slang, and didnt want to spell it wrong.


 


 
dang, pix are crappy.
heres another...'39 new world by my '39 lathe


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 27, 2016)

Looks nice. Do you need the bolt re-installed to make the levers usable .If not I have those red parts from levers without the safety lever,no protrusion to cut off so no bolt needed.A nice clean look and no bolt head to rub on your thumbs.I can send you a pair if you like.


----------



## beatcad (Dec 27, 2016)

that, my friend, would be awesome. 
the bolt is unnecessary, but there was a hole, and i hate useless holes


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 28, 2016)

I am with you,I hate the holes too. I used to cut them off but leave the bolt out usually,either way drove me nuts.  I will find a matching pair the right length and get them out to you.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 28, 2016)

Here you go,matched pair at the right length. I will get them in the mail.


----------



## beatcad (Jan 1, 2017)

thanks a bunch dale. the cable holders showed up today.
but, bad news...i'm gonna scrap this project.
i love this bike. the features...the rear facing drop outs, the seat post clamp made into the post, and no kickstand built into the frame..and the year, but screw it.
i do love this bike, but i wont pass the milk crate test w/ it.
i stripped it back to almost stock and kept the bar & brakes & wheels and threw on some other ND wheels.
will i keep it? maybe. 
i'm sure i can sell it or trade it for something cool someday.
i did find another short lightweight online and i hope to have it later this week.
i will show/share w/ you guys when it happens.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 2, 2017)

What is "the milk crate test?"  Roger


----------



## beatcad (Jan 2, 2017)

more of a joke...
to test if a bike is to tall for you, set 2 milk crates about a foot apart and stand on them)one foot on each. than roll a bike between your legs...and than jump off the crates.
if you cant walk away from that the bikes to tall for you.


----------



## beatcad (Feb 6, 2017)

ok, when i said scrap this project i really meant back burner it. i must have been drunk or frustrated...maybe both.
anyhow i have kept and put back on the "good" parts. i gave those ND wheels to a pal and put aside the stuff i want to use.
i have a line on another bike(fingers crossed) that i want for parts and there is a huge swap meet this weekend.
i'll keep y'all posted


----------



## beatcad (Feb 24, 2017)

guys & gals when i said this bikes goin on the backburner i didnt mean i was gonna stuff it in the corner and forget about it. i ment i was gonna keep on the lookout for the parts i want to build it how i want.
the centerpull brakes in the earlier pix were just there for fun. ive got a like new pair of mafac racers and an old TA mini front rack i want to use.
and earlier this week i scored a pair of mafac levers. i like my stuff to match.


----------



## beatcad (Feb 24, 2017)

i've been searching for at least 3 years for a proper matching front high flange phone dial hub(that i can afford).
i'm not saying this is a game changer, but maybe.
last weekend i scored another set of camagnolo track hub/wheels.
these are super clean and came off a clean track bike made for no brakes. radial laced front and radial laced on the left side of the rear.
it'll be so simple to screw a single speed ratcheting sprocket on this..i already tried.
the high holy flange aint exactly what i was looking for, but i'm a sucker for campy.


 


 
these wheels do look and fit my atala perfectly......but i'll see. i got way to many projects goin on right now...who doesnt?


----------

